# Sponsor / Introduction / Intent Letter UK Spouse Visa (from US)



## QueenBcp (Dec 1, 2013)

I read on a forum post somewhere that "the letter" should be about 2 pages, 1000 words or less. I've written up a very detailed letter of our relationship (first meeting, visits and travel with each other, wedding info, shared interests and beliefs. Is this too much? Is it supposed to come from my husband (the sponsor) or the two of us together (figured we could both sign it). Would appreciate a little guidance on this. 

How many letters are actually needed? One from spouse, one from applicant? Or can a combination between the two of us be as effective?

I'm feeling so anxious about this whole process as I want to make sure things are done properly so we can be together as soon as possible!

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

One from each of you. Should cover roughly the same ground, but don't copy from each other. 
1000 words are absolute maximum. Some do it in 500 words. Leave out incidental details. Instead of writing 'after having a romantic meal on Valentine's Day, he went down on one knee and proposed to me in the shadow of Eiffel Tower,' write 'We were engaged in Paris on 14th February 2013.'


----------

